# Build-a-bear sneakers



## Sue_C. (Aug 15, 2010)

I have used these in the past, but they never really fit perfectly...they were always made of a plastic material, and a bit stiff. These ones are perfect little canvas hi-tops...she can trot right along with these on, no more worrying about gravelling or stone buising.


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 15, 2010)

So darn cute!


----------



## LindaL (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 15, 2010)

I've used the BAB tennies for taking the minis to Petsmart and they worked great. I agree, the canvas and rubber ones are the best.


----------



## Shari (Aug 15, 2010)

Those are cool, where did you buy them?


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 15, 2010)

Shari said:


> Those are cool, where did you buy them?


"Build a Bear", it is an outlet where you pick out your teddy bear, have it stuffed and dressed right there in the store. There are TONS of outfits, shoes, boots etc...an amazing array of "stuff".

Just Google the name, you can order on-line as well.








Wanna know the very BEST part; these sneakers are only $11 a PAIR!!!


----------



## maggiemae (Aug 16, 2010)

Sue_C. said:


> "Build a Bear", it is an outlet where you pick out your teddy bear, have it stuffed and dressed right there in the store. There are TONS of outfits, shoes, boots etc...an amazing array of "stuff".
> 
> Just Google the name, you can order on-line as well.
> 
> ...



If you drive them on concrete or asphalt will they come off or rub a place on them?


----------



## barnbum (Aug 16, 2010)

Would any of the sneakers fit--or do you feel the high tops that tie fit best?


----------



## maggiemae (Aug 16, 2010)

What size horse do they fit? What size hoof? Would it fit a 35" with 3 3/4" - 4" hoof?


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 16, 2010)

I haven't used them on pavement, so not sure if they would hold up to that kind of constant scuffing. I use them for driving on our gravel road, which is much harder of the feet than pavement...or at least I find it to be. So far they've held up well, but these are my first canvas ones, so cannot vouch for them as I can the tougher yet less pliable ones.

You definately need the hi-tops, yes. the lower ones will not come up the heel enough, and would either fall off, or cause pressure soreness at the heel.

Unfortunately they do not fit the larger horses.



Bummer that, as my most tender-footed driving horse is my biggest...go figure.

Outside measurements are as follows:

Heel to toe=4"

Side to side=3"


----------



## sls (Aug 16, 2010)

We use them on our little girl to, but to add more strength to the sole. We have a leather (shoe) person use heavy duty glue and add on a solid heel. They are good for going into building, but remember those little soles were not made to be used by a 100lb plus animal. Thus the reason we get the additional sole made. It really does increase the life of the shoe.


----------



## wrs (Aug 16, 2010)

Those are adorable.



We have the Build A Bear Skechers sneakers for our gelding to wear while in the nursing homes. They are great little shoes.


----------

